
CMU Researchers Claim To Have Created Messaging App Even NSA Can’t Crack - rosser
http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2013/10/08/cmu-researchers-claim-to-have-created-messaging-app-even-nsa-cant-crack/
======
rnovak
Making an uncrackable service isn't hard, Lavabit did this. The hard part is
when the NSA or any other such agency makes demands, set's NSL's and such....

